# All That Twist > Image Corner >  World's best Photos

## RAHEN

World's best Photos



Brent Stirton from South Africa won first prize in the Contemporary Issues Singles category for his picture for Newsweek of the evacuation of dead mountain gorillas in Virunga National Park, Eastern Congo.




First prize for Sports Feature Stories went to Erik Refner of Denmark for his picture of the Copenhagen Marathon finish line.


 

First prize for Daily Life Singles went to Justin Maxon, US, for his work with Aurora Photos. Mui, a homeless woman with HIV and her son bathe in the Red River, Hanoi, Vietnam.




This picture by Tim Clayton from the Sydney Morning Herald won first prize for Sports Action Stories. It shows a person land diving on the remote South Pacific island of Pentecost, Vanuatu.





This picture by Fang Qianhua won first prize for Nature Singles.  


 EPA  
 First prize for Contemporary Issues Stories went to Jean Revillard of Switzerland, for his photo of a makeshift immigrants hut in Calais, France.

----------


## RAHEN

First prize for Portrait Stories went to Vanessa Winship, UK, for her portrayal of rural school girls in Eastern Turkey.


 First prize for People in News Stories went to Philippe Dudouit, of Switzerland, for his work in Time magazine. Above: PKK fighters in Southern Kurdistan/Northern Iraq






Paul Nicklen, a National Geographic magazine photographer, won second prize of the Nature Stories category with this picture of the narwhal in Nunavut, Canada.

 Andrew Quilty of Australia won first prize for Sports Features Singles for Australian Financial Review magazine. Above: Children watching a horserace at Maxwelton, Australia.

----------

